# Please Make An Addition To The Forum Rules.



## doktordoris (Jun 7, 2009)

Hiya,

I find it a real drag having to translate posts that are full of 'text speak'.

Most other forums that Iam a member of have a rule prohibiting the use of crappy english, why doesn't RIU?

I don't expect people to spell things perfectly and to always use correct grammar. I realise that typos can easily occour, and that not everyone can spell very well.

But I think when people fill their posts with 'u' for 'you', 'no' for 'know', 'yr' for 'your' or 'your'e' it shows a lack of respect for the reader.

ta

doris


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jun 7, 2009)

tht's the gayst rle evr!


----------



## vh13 (Jun 7, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT SHOUTERS!?

Or Super Cool Title Case Typers?


----------



## thwack (Jun 7, 2009)

??? (that mean's WTF) (oh, that is "what the f*ck")


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

Mayb yur just 2 senzitive.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 8, 2009)

agreed taint, i'll type however i like. its called abbreviating......if u got a problem with it just pretend the letters are all there....feel better?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*There be weird shit for sure, but its like herding cats to change it......*


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jun 8, 2009)

sounds good, but the uneducated non-typers will never go away. i use it as an age-guage, anyone over the age of 25 knows how to spell, type, and speak correctly for the most part.

your stoners on a pot site, dont pretend for a second that your in such a hurry you cant type a full word.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ders def som kool kats on dis site bt it cn b hrd 2 reed sumtimz. I nvr evn typd a lol in my life! Im finly lernin to reed deez abrv. tho, 4 sho. It can b anoyin but ul gt da hang of it. l8r


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Ders def som kool kats on dis site bt it cn b hrd 2 reed sumtimz. I nvr evn typd a lol in my life! Im finly lernin to reed deez abrv. tho, 4 sho. It can b anoyin but ul gt da hang of it. l8r


Wurd iz bond, sun 4 sho! ROTFLMAO! Mayb da rulz shud change so dat we allz hav 2 type lyke dis.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*LOL.... Release the hound's.......*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 8, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL.... Release the hound's.......*


 
ye ye 4 sho... dis site has bin da bom. me lerned so much info on how ta gro da chronic dro dat me hed aksholy hurtz from da crazzzzy nolege i got from dis site... 4 rilly... if any playaz wanna holla at me to diskuss gro shit, holla ya herd... 4 rilly... dis site is str8 up bomb diggity... im audi 5000s, peece


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> ye ye 4 sho... dis site has bin da bom. me lerned so much info on how ta gro da chronic dro dat me hed aksholy hurtz from da crazzzzy nolege i got from dis site... 4 rilly... if any playaz wanna holla at me to diskuss gro shit, holla ya herd... 4 rilly... dis site is str8 up bomb diggity... im audi 5000s, peece


*Code blue room three dudes throwing a seizure.......*


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jun 11, 2009)

IMO if they speak knucklehead, then let the other knuckedheads who also speak knucklehead help their sick plants. 
Did you know- Taht as lnog as you get the frist and lsat ltetres rhgit and all of the mdlide ltteres are tehre, it doesn't ralely mtater waht odrer tehy are in, you can slitl raed it ptrety esay. It has smohtnig to do wtih the way yuor mnid wroks. Jsut thgout I'd srahe taht wiht you all.


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 11, 2009)

so u want to make it against the rules to say whatever u want? we're not in n korea buddy


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 12, 2009)

rulez rulez rulez..... i tink it hard to reed some of dese dudes posts but i tri and can yzually figer dem out..... some peeps just cyant reed and rite dat good ya herd?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 13, 2009)

we take the reet part of street off right? incorporate=inc right? oz=ounce...its abbreviating.....people do it all the time


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 2, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sounds good, but the uneducated non-typers will never go away. i use it as an age-guage, anyone over the age of 25 knows how to spell, type, and speak correctly for the most part.
> 
> your stoners on a pot site, dont pretend for a second that your in such a hurry you cant type a full word.


Hate to correct you, but your use of "your" is incorrect. I believe you meant to type you're. Which would be the educated form of typing.
Also "i" should be capitalized. Even I know that!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 2, 2009)

this is the silliest thread ever! It should be stickied


----------

